

Casio F-91W - ejr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casio_F-91W

======
DGCA
This is my daily driver: [http://www.amazon.com/Casio-Mens-CA53W-Calculator-
Watch/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.com/Casio-Mens-CA53W-Calculator-
Watch/dp/B000GB1R7S)

